# Magican : des avis ?



## Shurikn (8 Novembre 2011)

Hello à tous,

Avez-vous déjà testé ce gratuiciel: http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/115666.html ?



> _Magican_ dispose d'un outil complet pour soulager et améliorer de façon notable les performances des postes de travail. En effet, ce logiciel propose plus de six modules dédiés au nettoyage des logiciels et des fichiers systèmes superflues, au classement et à la présentation épurée et logique des documents, à la surveillance des processus et du système ou encore, à l'analyse des performances en temps réel. _Magican_ permet ainsi de libérer de l'espace disque via la suppression méthodique de logiciels, de doublons ou d'élément inutiles (packs de langues etc.), de suivre l'évolution des connexions entrantes ou sortantes et de suspendre ou arrêter les processus en un clic. Enfin, _Magican_ propose de dresser rapidement un listing des configurations pour un éventuel bilan du parc informatique des petites structures.


Je vais tester tout ça ces prochains jours, si d'autres ont des retour c'est bien volontiers.

++ §hu


----------



## Aliboron (8 Novembre 2011)

Oui, ben tu nous raconteras. Apparemment ils font pas mal de pub en ce moment (on a même eu du spam à supprimer sur ce forum il y a peu). Pour le moment il est en beta, on verra bien une fois sorti ce qu'il apporte...


----------



## briibrou (8 Novembre 2011)

Personnellement je l'utilise depuis 1 semaine, j'aime bien, l'interface et les infos/stats qu'il fournit sont agréables. Une fonction de nettoyage (suppression des doublons / langues inutiles / lot etc.) est dispo, j'ai trouvé bizarre qu'après l'avoir utilisé une fois, en recommençant quelques secondes après il propose de supprimé de nouveaux fichiers - après l'avoir 3 - 4 fois il trouvait toujours des petits trucs à supprimer ... Bref petite incompréhension


----------



## acki17 (13 Janvier 2013)

Je l'utilise sur deux macbook. Installer à la base uniquement pour son moniteur de température du cpu, j'ai remarqué bcp d'options complémentaires.
Il m'indique sur mon macbook une rame quasiment tout le temps utilisée à plus de 75% (même si peu d'applications en route (firefox : 358Mb, et d'autres appli de 50Mb max). Je précise que j'ai une mémoire vive de 2Gb.
Une idée sur la véracité de ces informations ? ou sur la raison pour laquelle ma mémoire vive est si vite saturée? (je suis sous snow léopard).
Je précise également que sur l'autre macbook (snow léopard 4Gb de rame), magican montre une utilisation de 35% de RAM. Soit la moitié de mon utilisation pour 2 fois plus de mémoire, une coïncidence.?
Je penche plus pour un probleme venant du premier macbook que de magican personnelement.

Des idées?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2013)

Téléchargé 16 fois en 7 jours, cela ne se bouscule pas au portillon. 
Bientôt les messages du genre "bonjour j'ai installé Magican sur mon mac et j'ai plein de soucis" ...


*Note du modo : *En tout cas, moi, mon avis, c'est que Shurikn n'a pas pris le temps de lire cette annonce, pourtant annotée "à lire avant de poster". Il n'est pourtant pas compliqué de deviner que ce soft n'est pas un utilitaire de bureautique, mais un utilitaire système "de tierce partie" ! On déménage.


----------



## acki17 (19 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Téléchargé 16 fois en 7 jours, cela ne se bouscule pas au portillon.
> Bientôt les messages du genre "bonjour j'ai installé Magican sur mon mac et j'ai plein de soucis" ...



Ca fait plus de 6 mois qu'il est installé, jamais vu de problème venant de ce soft. En somme, ta réponse n'est pas des plus utiles. Qqn d'autre?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2013)

Je l'ai installé et testé il y a 1 ou deux ans.

Utilisé à qqn rares reprises, j'ai fini par me rendre compte que je n'en avais pas vraiment l'usage. Donc désintallation.


----------



## TheoMac (20 Février 2013)

> Bientôt les messages du genre "bonjour j'ai installé Magican sur mon mac et j'ai plein de soucis" ...


Si plein de soucis, peut-être aussi plus la possibilité d'envoyer de messages


----------



## applesly (21 Février 2013)

je l'ai installé et je m'en suis servi pour la recherche des doublons. efficace de ce côté la.

pour le reste, je n'ai pas vraiment testé. juste un nettoyage rapide.


----------



## Arsouille (22 Février 2013)

Je l 'utilise depuis quelques semaines rien a dire. Il fonctionne bien. Fais bien son boulot


----------



## TheoMac (23 Février 2013)

En effet, je n'ai pu résister à son installer. Première bonne surprise, il est en français 
Il me donne la température du CPU et du GPU, mais pas celle du Disque Dur   
La recherche des doublons est très efficace, à chacun de faire le choix pour supprimer celui ou ceux qui ne sont pas au bon endroit


----------

